# quel msn sur ipad??



## yabr (28 Mars 2011)

bonjour
je m'excuse si laquestion a deja ete posée
je recherche une application gratuite msn qui soit vraiment concue pour l'ipad  et qui occupe tout l'ecran,pas un timbre poste que l'on peut 2X doubler....
est ce que ça existe???

ps en passant je suis assez decu que bon nombre d'application ipad soit en fait des applications iphone  !!!
sans vouloir coquer personne,est ce que les application android sur une tablette sont aussi rikiki????

merci a vous


----------



## Sonny972 (29 Mars 2011)

_Essai IM+ . Très pratique, multiprotocole, et fonctionne en tâche de fond  ._


----------



## yabr (29 Mars 2011)

Sonny972 a dit:


> _Essai IM+ . Très pratique, multiprotocole, et fonctionne en tâche de fond  ._


ah ok merci,je l'ai deja sur mon ipod

par contre si fonctionne en tache de fond...il va me vider la batterie à la vitesse grand V?


----------



## Sonny972 (29 Mars 2011)

_Bah il faut savoir ce que l'on veux hein  . 

Je ne sais plus si l'on peut désactiver l'option dans les réglages. Vérifie  ._


----------



## vincefr (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je me permet de réouvrir ce sujet car j'ai une amie qui vient de s'acheter un iPad et elle aimerai bien pouvoir utiliser MSN dessus. Elle a testée quelques apps mais rien de très convainquant.
Par exemple avec IM+ elle ne peut pas mettre de phrase perso, et même pire (j'exagère), si elle met une phrase perso sur un ordinateur avant, celui-ci se supprime. 
Connaissez-vous une bonne app pour MSN qui gère les messages perso et les avatars.
Pas besoin de multi-protocole. Éventuellement payante.
Merci par avance !


----------



## vincefr (4 Août 2011)

Et où l'on peut avoir les messages laissés hors connexion si possible.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (5 Août 2011)

bonjour,

maintenant il y a skype pour ipad... et lui ne tourne pas en tache de fond!


----------



## vincefr (9 Août 2011)

Oui mais je parlais d'msn moi pas de skype.
Du coup c'est nul s'il tourne pas en tache de fond... on peut pas aller voir un truc sur internet tout en restant connecté ? Bizarre


----------

